# [ Tranquility ] NA 120x50x55 High tech



## Veilside (26 Feb 2017)

Hi to you all,

First of all ..excuse me for my english but its not the best and google translate ...uu also not the best 
But i think everybody will understand what i write

So the start of my thread...

it starts 2 years ago,,until then i I had no tank and no interest till i saw a movie clip on youtube about a amano tank....
I was hooked and needed one.
i started to fast to buy a 40L aquarium without any research and after a battle white a lot of algae and buy every 2 or 3 months a upgrade like,
buy a better light,,,go for a simple co2 kit..started with EI
after 2 years i wanted to do it better and bigger.

Because my job as a chef in a hotel i dont have the time for example to do something easy like every day at a fixed time give plant fertilizer,

I wanted a clean,and modern look of my aquarium and equipment,
Thats why the name Tranquility
so first of al my setup,

- 120x50x55 from Naturalaquario..
- ADA DIY cabinet
- Daytime 120.6 cluster control set ultra Blue Red White whit Easy Time LED Controller..
- Jbl cristal profi green line E1501 whit steel inflow and outflow from Naturalaquario..
- Jbl cristal profi green line E1501 whit steel inflow skimmer and outflow from Aquasabi..
- Hydor external heater 300 watt ..
- Co2 dual stage regulator kit whit SMC Precision needle valve from Co2art..
- 2kg co2 bottle
- 4 x TMC easy dosing container off 1,5 L ..
- 4 x Aquasabi dosing glass j pipe..
- Aqua Medic Reefdoser Evo 4 ..

So slowly everything coming together .
Till now i go for a iwagumi style because a like the real clean looks of a iwagumi


----------



## Veilside (26 Feb 2017)




----------



## Stuart Deavy (26 Feb 2017)

Thats a sexy looking set up

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Feb 2017)

Setup looking good. Keep up the post

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Cor (26 Feb 2017)

Ha Nizza, welkom


----------



## imak (27 Feb 2017)

The cabinet looks flawless. Great diy skills there


----------



## rusticdr (1 Mar 2017)

Very neat.. waiting to c the magic.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (9 Mar 2017)

So little update i have almost everything ...only this weekend I am going to pick up my aqua medic doser and containers...and still waiting for my NA steel in/outflow ..but going to put everything in the cabinet and I am going to pick up the stones...


----------



## Veilside (9 Mar 2017)

And instead of a jbl 1501 and 901 I went for 2 x 1501


----------



## Veilside (9 Mar 2017)

And guys or lady,'s. ..
Somebody have a idea for the wiring of the lights on the left side of the aquarium....
 I really hate the looks.....


----------



## jesperl.dk (9 Mar 2017)

Veilside said:


> So little update i have almost everything ...only this weekend I am going to pick up my aqua medic doser and containers...and still waiting for my NA steel in/outflow ..but going to put everything in the cabinet and I am going to pick up the stones...


nice!!


----------



## Cor (9 Mar 2017)

Veilside said:


> And guys or lady,'s. ..
> Somebody have a idea for the wiring of the lights on the left side of the aquarium....
> I really hate the looks.....


Nice collection of hardware!
You could use a tiny adhesive cable duct. On the edge of the tank or the wall


----------



## Skiper (9 Mar 2017)

I'm planning the same tank with nearly identical hardware, minus the lights. Very nice start, I am very interested  of how it will turn out.


----------



## Veilside (13 Mar 2017)

jesperl.dk said:


> nice!!


thanks


Cor said:


> Nice collection of hardware!
> You could use a tiny adhesive cable duct. On the edge of the tank or the wall


I think i go for white nylon cable sleeve and then behind the outflow down into the cabinet


Skiper said:


> I'm planning the same tank with nearly identical hardware, minus the lights. Very nice start, I am very interested  of how it will turn out.


You already have the tank?
Small update ,
pickup the dosing system en containers en today connect the tech stuff so far and try to hide all the cabels.


----------



## Skiper (13 Mar 2017)

I ordered it from Natural Aquario today. I also ordered today, the CO2 equipment and the bottle, the lighting stuff and the 2 JBL 1500e.

I really like your cabinet arrangement. Plenty of ideas to copy and help myself in organizing things!


----------



## Veilside (13 Mar 2017)

Skiper said:


> I ordered it from Natural Aquario today. I also ordered today, the CO2 equipment and the bottle, the lighting stuff and the 2 JBL 1500e.
> 
> I really like your cabinet arrangement. Plenty of ideas to copy and help myself in organizing things!


Cool 
Natural Aquario,,,they are not the fast whit email or shipping,,,,still wait for my steel outflow and inflow pipes


----------



## papa_c (13 Mar 2017)

Lovely set up, I've never seen your dosing U tube before, where did you source them from?


----------



## Veilside (14 Mar 2017)

papa_cee said:


> Lovely set up, I've never seen your dosing U tube before, where did you source them from?


The are co2 glass j pipes...I buy theme from aquasabi
https://www.aquasabi.com/co2/co2-hose-connectors/aquasabi-co2-j-pipe-4-5-mm


----------



## jesperl.dk (14 Mar 2017)

Veilside said:


> pickup the dosing system en containers en today connect the tech stuff so far and try to hide all the cabels


wow, that is one cool looking cabinet 
Where did you get the containers for the dosing setup?


----------



## sgdiscus (14 Mar 2017)

Very impressive set up! Following!


----------



## Veilside (14 Mar 2017)

jesperl.dk said:


> wow, that is one cool looking cabinet
> Where did you get the containers for the dosing setup?


Here in the Netherlands. ..
https://www.aquariaveldhuis.nl/index.php?TMC EASI-DOSE DOSING CONTAINER 1.5 L 9536&productID=25012


----------



## Veilside (2 Apr 2017)

So big update
All the technology is ready, a went this weekend to azagua ( one of the biggest acuascape stores in the netherlands) and made whit the owner a nice setup and with some extra stones i went home,
because I made a test aquarium ( dont no the right name for that   to try to scape
pff but what's that difficult ... keep seeing the hole time some good tscape,s or something bad ,, so try everyday for now to make some scape,s
this week the invitro plants are coming and also i purchased 8kg la plata sand and a bag of 8kg tropica soil powder..
Here a few arrangements of the scape, s
what are you thoughts people


----------



## rebel (3 Apr 2017)

Wow really loving it!

The mockup is called a Scapefu Dojo.


----------



## Eduard18 (3 Apr 2017)

Nice stones ; Keep working in your Dojo  why don't you make a gap between the main stones ?


----------



## Veilside (3 Apr 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> Nice stones ; Keep working in your Dojo  why don't you make a gap between the main stones ?


Thanks...
I am going to try that one...you never know


----------



## Million (3 Apr 2017)

That rock has a really grand scale to it - lovely pieces


----------



## Robbie X (3 Apr 2017)

Following with interest


----------



## cosmin_ruz (3 Apr 2017)

Nice hardscape!


----------



## Madhav (5 Apr 2017)

Veilside said:


> So big update
> All the technology is ready, a went this weekend to azagua ( one of the biggest acuascape stores in the netherlands) and made whit the owner a nice setup and with some extra stones i went home,
> because I made a test aquarium ( dont no the right name for that   to try to scape
> pff but what's that difficult ... keep seeing the hole time some good tscape,s or something bad ,, so try everyday for now to make some scape,s
> ...



how heavy are these rocks on the scale and on your wallet?
looks awesome...


----------



## Veilside (5 Apr 2017)

The left big stone around 22kg the right one around 18kg 1of 8kg ...2x4kg en around 8kg of smaller ones. ..bill around 270 euro...


----------



## Veilside (5 Apr 2017)

Added a new piece of tech.
If it will help....some say no....some say yes....
I see it as a extra


----------



## Veilside (9 Apr 2017)

And he is running...1e day


----------



## Veilside (9 Apr 2017)

Still waiting for my second rvs steel flow pipes...
Those black ones are ugly


----------



## Westyggx (9 Apr 2017)

Loving all the tech! Scape looks sweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (9 Apr 2017)

Nice


----------



## Progen (10 Apr 2017)

I don't like this journal. Everything is just too neat and organized!!!

Now don't bother me while I go sulk in my corner with my messy tank in my messy room.


----------



## Veilside (10 Apr 2017)

Progen said:


> I don't like this journal. Everything is just too neat and organized!!!
> 
> Now don't bother me while I go sulk in my corner with my messy tank in my messy room.


Haha you don't want to see my other tanks from the past...that's why this one need to be clean as possible


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Apr 2017)

Looks great,


----------



## Skiper (12 Apr 2017)

The tank and whole setting look awesome. I can't stop looking at the last picture with all equipment in display. I will copy this setup for my new 300lt since we have nearly identical gear. Frankly if I manage to arrange my cabinet like that I'm tempted to leave the doors open permanently. And yes you;re right that the black plastic tubes look bad, the steel pipes look way better. I'm so glad I ordered 2 sets of thsoe for my 2 JBL 1500e.


----------



## Veilside (12 Apr 2017)

Thank you....I am pretty happy how it all turned out.
Even I thought 2 x 1501 in combinatie whit jet outflows our to strong for my size tank...it's exactly the good flow
You also have a NA aquarium and steel pipes?


----------



## Iain mlaren (12 Apr 2017)

Hi. What is the box of tricks in the bottom left of your cupboard? Looks like some kind of timer control? Very nice setup by the way nice and clean 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (12 Apr 2017)

Iain mlaren said:


> Hi. What is the box of tricks in the bottom left of your cupboard? Looks like some kind of timer control? Very nice setup by the way nice and clean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks
I think you mean this....
It's a led time controller. .


----------



## Iain mlaren (12 Apr 2017)

Yup that's the one. Shame though as it's 12-24v I need something to run on the mains. What do you control with it? Lights etc? Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (12 Apr 2017)

Sorry but what do you meen whit the mains.
I control the lights whit it...because if I use the the controller of the same brand as my lights. ..then I pay more then 200 euro....and now only 50 and there is a new version of this led computer you can control it whit a app


----------



## Iain mlaren (12 Apr 2017)

Sorry just 're read it. Led thought it said LCD. No worry

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiper (12 Apr 2017)

Yes  my tank is from NA. Only thing is different is the cabinet which it's also from NA. The other only difference is the light. I got 2 x Chihiros 1201A and still missing controllers for them.


----------



## Iain mlaren (12 Apr 2017)

I'm looking for a timer to control 2 dosing pumps. They are 220v. On first look I thought it said LCD and not LED

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (12 Apr 2017)

Iain mlaren said:


> I'm looking for a timer to control 2 dosing pumps. They are 220v. On first look I thought it said LCD and not LED
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Why do you need a timer for a dosing pump


----------



## Iain mlaren (12 Apr 2017)

I have 2 peristaltic pumps but no way of controlling then. So I need a timer switch for auto dosing 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## webworm (12 Apr 2017)

Take a look at https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/ , and also possibly have a read of Ian's PLC thread https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-use-a-plc-to-control-your-fish-tank.42993/


----------



## Progen (14 Apr 2017)

Skiper said:


> The tank and whole setting look awesome. I can't stop looking at the last picture with all equipment in display. I will copy this setup for my new 300lt since we have nearly identical gear. Frankly if I manage to arrange my cabinet like that I'm tempted to leave the doors open permanently. And yes you;re right that the black plastic tubes look bad, the steel pipes look way better. I'm so glad I ordered 2 sets of thsoe for my 2 JBL 1500e.



Now that gives me an idea. Maybe I shall go against my natural tendency to be messy and do a show tank in the middle of my living room where all the equipment below is enclosed by acrylic or glass so that viewers not only enjoy what's going on in the tank but how it's being kept going.


----------



## Progen (14 Apr 2017)

Iain mlaren said:


> I have 2 peristaltic pumps but no way of controlling then. So I need a timer switch for auto dosing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Can your pumps just do single or a fixed number of pumps each time they're activated? If not, even a digital timer won't be applicable since the shortest interval I've seen is 1 minute.


----------



## Iain mlaren (14 Apr 2017)

No. They have a minimal activation period of 3 mins. I've managed to reduce my flow down to 56.5ml over 3 minutes. There are some timers out there that will activate for 1 second. They are harder to find though. Apparently my brother has found me a couple off eBay and will arrive in a few days hopefully. I was going to scrap the idea but he had already found and purchased them lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (14 Apr 2017)

Iain mlaren said:


> I have 2 peristaltic pumps but no way of controlling then. So I need a timer switch for auto dosing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


OK ...that make sense. ..
Whit my aqua medic reef dose it's a little bit easier but to dose EI it's still a hard time...I must also work whit a timer unfortunately. ..but it works


----------



## Veilside (18 Apr 2017)

Finally after almost 6 months the steel flow pipes arrived


----------



## Veilside (18 Apr 2017)

And we go in to week 2.
It grows really good and turned the light up to 65%


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Apr 2017)

Very nice.
The ss pipes where worth the wait they look quality.


----------



## Veilside (18 Apr 2017)

Yes they are. Absolutely top quality. ...it only took so long because there where some problems whit the factory where they produce them....but now they have them in stock....they say


----------



## Veilside (19 Apr 2017)




----------



## Million (20 Apr 2017)

The transition from large landscape rock to sand is abrupt, did you consider using any different grade substrate to smooth the transition?


----------



## MrHidley (20 Apr 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Veilside (20 Apr 2017)

Million said:


> The transition from large landscape rock to sand is abrupt, did you consider using any different grade substrate to smooth the transition?


No I wanted I little bit of cliff style and the 
Hydrocotyle must grow a little bit over the edge and between the rocks downwards


----------



## Veilside (4 May 2017)

And we are in week 4....almost no algae just a bit green hair algae. .but this weekend the clean up crew go in


----------



## Veilside (4 May 2017)




----------



## Veilside (20 May 2017)

Small update. .8 weeks old now...amano,'s and oto,'s are in and 50 rasborra,'s espei  are having fun


----------



## McCarthy (21 May 2017)

I REALLY like your scape (and setup). Great job!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 May 2017)

Looking good, the Hydrocotyle is a bit big at the front tho, pretty much blocks the view of the carpet plant at the back.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (21 May 2017)

Tripartita is a weed. It grows like crazy. And like Doyle said it block the the view.
About the rest: I like it! Simple things are the best.


----------



## Nigel95 (21 May 2017)

That cabinet is stunning. Also a nice aquascape


----------



## Juraj C. (22 May 2017)

great job, really very nice.


----------



## Veilside (8 Jun 2017)

So....Hydrocotyle is growing like crazy...as you guys says. ..I think I don't like that much....but I like the plant...don't know what to do till know...
After a big trim it growing back nice...
Lost 1 oto. ..dont know why. ..

 

 

 

 


What do you think about to change the white sand and replace it whit black....and a black background?
Because as you can see...the shrimps love to play whit the soil and put it in front of the glass...
Messy look


----------



## Veilside (8 Jun 2017)

Trimmed


----------



## McCarthy (8 Jun 2017)

Your layout looks great, I'd rather kick those mean shrimps out than change the nice beach look.


----------



## CooKieS (8 Jun 2017)

I would place some ada aqua Gravel to help better transition and avoid the soil/sand mix


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Jun 2017)

Looking really good  Ottos tend to be a bit hit and miss, doubt it's because of something you did and more the condition of the fish when you buy them. Just thought I would mention the twinstar, although there is still ongoing debate over exactly what it is doing they say that the bubbles coming from it are reactive against bacteria both friendly and not so recommending putting it as far away from your filter in take as you can so it doesn't draw bubbles in and upset your friendly filter bacteria. Yours appears to be right next to the inlet.


----------



## HenrySheehan (8 Jun 2017)

Love the scape. I'm a complete newcomer and I'm currently setting up a iwagumi 120×60×50cm. 

Got 2 jbl 1501's as well, along with the same heater you got. I'm also going to get the same auto dosing setup from my lfs. I got 80kg of seiryu stone along with ada soil.
I'm thinking of getting the 2 kessil A360we's. 

I've a few questions for you. Did you think of using lilly pipes at all or is there a specific reason you chose the steel pipes? (They look great btw)

Also can you tell me why you went for the lights you got. 2 kessils will cost me in and around 800 euro plus.

Love the rocks you got, they complement each other. My rocks, not so much. One is huge, probably 4 times the size of the next one down. Must actually weight them. Your beach front has inspired me to follow suit. Love it.

How much co2 are you using?

Keep up the updates.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (9 Jun 2017)

HenrySheehan said:


> Love the scape. I'm a complete newcomer and I'm currently setting up a iwagumi 120×60×50cm.
> 
> Got 2 jbl 1501's as well, along with the same heater you got. I'm also going to get the same auto dosing setup from my lfs. I got 80kg of seiryu stone along with ada soil.
> I'm thinking of getting the 2 kessil A360we's.
> ...


Thank you...
On this moment I set my bubble rate at 3 a 4 bps. ..I don't check how much ppm but just check how much co2 I can give till my fish doing strange things..

The light I choose. ..because it's half the price of the kessils and I like to have also red light in it..

The ss in and outflow I choose because 2 reason. ..1 you see less dirty in and outflow...2 because it's a jet outflow...so more flow..


----------



## HenrySheehan (10 Jun 2017)

How much are those steel pipes & are your lights dimmable?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (10 Jun 2017)

HenrySheehan said:


> How much are those steel pipes & are your lights dimmable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes it is...from 1 to 100% and the colours also separate. ..
This is a video clip of it from a 60.3.

1 set steel pipes is from naturalaqario and 100 euro...the other whit skimmer is from aquasabi and I think 60 or 70 euro.
Check the light brand site good because you have 4 different options. ..the normal one whit strips. ..one whit clusters. ..then the one I have white cluster control...and you have a matrix....
It's from cheap to more expensive the strip and cluster you can dim but not control the separate colours...the control what I have you can control complete but whit a maximum of 1 cluster each 20cm like I have 120cm whit 6 clusters and around 1100 lumen for each cluster and the matrix you can put more cluster in it and the matrix is a think around 1800 lumen each cluster.
The quality is really good...german 1 piece aluminium whit German quality leds whit a 120° angel. ..I buy the led light from aquasabi. ..and don't forget you need to buy separate mounting kit and power unit and led controller the tc420 and the wiring. ..but all explained on the website


----------



## Veilside (10 Jun 2017)

For my setup including hanging kit and power unit and wiring I payed around 500 euro


----------



## Veilside (10 Jun 2017)

They have a discount now on the cluster control 120.6 for 259 euro....that's good money
https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/lighting/daytime-cluster-control-1206
So you pay for a complete kit now around 400


----------



## HenrySheehan (12 Jun 2017)

I emailed Aquasabi enquiring about what lights I'd need for my tank and this is the email sent back to me. 

Do I really need two of them for my tank???? Also the one on the site has the white red and blue clusters, is that also suitable. 

Thanks.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (12 Jun 2017)

In first place I needed also 2 they say and a other Web store also say that I need 2...till now my plants growing like crazy and a got also pearling plants...so I will say 1 is good enough. .I got also the white blue red version it's around 7500 lumen...so I will say take 1 if you like the light..
Ps we don't need 15000 lumen for a planted tank


----------



## HenrySheehan (12 Jun 2017)

Your post just got 3 likes so I'm thinking you're spot on with that advice. Thanks, seeing how good  yours is doing on 1 lamp has me convinced. 
So to recap I need one unit, the power adapter, led controller. And what wiring do I need to get?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (13 Jun 2017)

Thanks.. 
so i purchased ....

Ultra Blue Red White - 120.6
cluster Cable Suspension Kit for 1 lamp thats what i did... hanging    
daytime - adapterline - socket on cable-end sleeve - cluster control
daytime adaptorline plug on cable-end sleeve
daytime LED-Converter 12V 60 watt
LED computer tc420


----------



## HenrySheehan (14 Jun 2017)

I just got an email from them saying 

"Please note that cluster CONTROL is not the same as cluster. cluster CONTROL can not be operated without any dimm-computer" 

By dimm-computer do they mean the LED computer tc420?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (14 Jun 2017)

HenrySheehan said:


> I just got an email from them saying
> 
> "Please note that cluster CONTROL is not the same as cluster. cluster CONTROL can not be operated without any dimm-computer"
> 
> ...


Yes... you need the tc420...or a other one...but the tc420 is the cheapest and still really good...
You get a simple computer program on your pc to program the tc... it's really simple


----------



## HenrySheehan (14 Jun 2017)

Aquasabi don't seem to stock the tc420 anymore. They do have the sc16 but it's over 300 euro. yikes!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HenrySheehan (14 Jun 2017)

I see the tc420 on eBay for around 20 euro. Being shipped from China so that's a big NO for me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (14 Jun 2017)

Here you can buy the controller...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Programmable-Controller-5Channel-Output-Lighting/dp/B01MXJC1UA
Check if that will work for you...if not...
Send me your email adres whit your address to revs14000@Hotmail.com...
I will buy the computer for you and send him to you...after you receive the computer ...then you can pay me
There is a big company here in the Netherlands specialising in aquascaping where I buy a lot...and I know the guy good...he will test the tc420 first because there was a big number of tc420 with fault in the software...like my first tc...so he will test it first and then send it...
If you want I can do it for you or get contact whit wilco thats his name and the company name is azaqua.nl...and ask maybe he will send it to you....if not...I do it for you


----------



## HenrySheehan (15 Jun 2017)

I was emailing Aquasabi in relation to the daytime cluster control par readings. They just told me that they contacted the company who were unable to provide par readings for the unit. 
This seems very strange to me and I'm left wondering have they something to hide. Disappointed now as I was about to pull the trigger on it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veilside (1 Aug 2017)

We are one and a half months further.
The aquarium is going well and is well stable.
Just not satisfied with one thing, ...Hydrocotyle cf. tripartita
.
I was aware that it's a fast growing plant ...
Only this is too fast and dominates too much.

Question 1
Which plant will be a good replacement that stays lower

Question 2
When I get the plants out of the soil I'm afraid I get an increase of nutrients ...NO2?
How will you guys take out the plants.
Every day a little piece..and not all at once?

Enjoy your opinion and ideas about it.
Thanks


----------



## McCarthy (2 Aug 2017)

I love your setup and scape. Can't help with the plant issue.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (2 Aug 2017)

I would just remove all the  tripartita and plant something else, perhaps Eleocharis Parvula (Dwarf Hairgrass), or Crypt Parva or both for some nice texture contrast, could even try mix in / attached some weeping moss, the moss spilling down the rocks could look cool.


----------



## Mikeba (2 Aug 2017)

Love this tank! 

I think moss (riccardia?) and/or Monte Carlo growing down on the stones would look great. 

I would also add small stones at the bottom of the stones to make the transition sand - stone more natural.


----------

